# اخبار و اعلانات > گفتگو با مسئولین سایت، درخواست و پیشنهاد >  هشدار به همه کاربران سایت برنامه نویس

## vcldeveloper

با سلام،

آقایان و خانم های عزیز، الان دارم این رو به صورت عمومی اینجا مطرح می کنم، تا برای همه عزیزان به عنوان یک اتمام حجت تلقی بشه:

کاربری اگر بخواد در سایت IDهای مختلف ایجاد کنه، و با IDهای جدیدش پست های جهت دار، و خلاف قوانین ارسال کنه، هم IDهای جدیدش حذف خواهند شد، و هم ID اصلی اش!

در چند ماه اخیر شاهد اینگونه رفتارها بودیم که برخی کاربران خاص IDهایی در سایت ایجاد می کردند، و با آن ID ها اخبار یا تاپیک های حاشیه ایی می کردند، به امید اینکه در سایت بحث (خصوصا از نوع سیاسی) شکل بگیره. اون موقع بدون سر و صدا، این کاربران شناسایی، و از سایت اخراج شدند، اما الان که سایت فیلتر شده، برخورد با اینگونه کاربران شدیدتر از گذشته خواهد بود.

همین امروز کاربر In_Chan_Nafar که بعد از فیلتر شدن سایت اقدام به ایجاد شناسه جدیدی با نام FreeUser.iran کرده بود، و با آن شناسه تاپیک بی موردی با عنوان "تاثیر هدفمند کردن یارانه ها به بازار نرم افزار" ایجاد کرده بود، و در تاپیک "فیلتر شدن سایت" لینک ف_ل.تر شک.ن قرار داده بود، از سایت اخراج شد.

با هر کاربری که بخواد از این بچه بازی ها در سایت در بیاره، و برای این سایت مشکل ایجاد کنه، به شدت برخورد میشه. پس از ایجاد شناسه جدید، و همچنین فعالیت های جهت دار و حاشیه ایی در سایت به شدت پرهیز کنید.

با تشکر

----------


## shgroup

* In_Chan_Nafar !!!
چقدر آشناست ؟!
آقای كشاورز درست مي فرمايند.
حمايت مي كنم.
*

----------


## Behrouz_Rad

*من روی ماه همه ی کاربران دلسوز رو می بوسم اما کاربری که بخواد اخلال در روند علمی سایت ایجاد کنه رو پرت می کنم بیرون. شورش رو در آوردن...*

----------


## ali_kolahdoozan

> *من روی ماه همه ی کاربران دلسوز رو می بوسم اما کاربری که بخواد اخلال در روند علمی سایت ایجاد کنه رو پرت می کنم بیرون. شورش رو در آوردن...*


چند وقت پیش آن آلارم قرمز را در مورد یک تاپیک زدم و در توضیحش نوشتم که این تاپیکها نتیجش همینه . کسی گوش نکرد و مدتها بود این تاپیک . حالا دیگه اگر سفت جلوش را نگیرید . واقعا درد سر میشه . اگر شده 500 نفر را هم اخراج کنید و یک مدت جلوی عضویت جدید را هم بگیرید مهم نیست . مگر نه درد سر بزرگتر میشه

----------


## mary3541

به نظر من اینجا یه سایت علمیه نه یه سایت سیاسی
این سایت برای افزودن و به اشتراک گداشتن علم افراد است
هر چیزی جای خاص خودش رو داره
من واقعا برای افرادی که این تفاوتها رو نمی فهمند میسوزه
شاید اگه هنوز به ما از نظر علمی عقب افتاده!!!!!!!! میگویند به خاطر قاطی کردن سیاست تو هر موضوعیه
امید که دوستان در این سایت فقط به فکر ارتقا سطح علمی خود و ایرانمان باشند

----------


## ali_kolahdoozan

به نظر من همین تاپیک رو هم کشش ندهید بسه .

----------


## vcldeveloper

> اگر شده 500 نفر را هم اخراج کنید و یک مدت جلوی عضویت جدید را هم بگیرید  مهم نیست . مگر نه درد سر بزرگتر میشه


بحث اینکه چرا یکی اظهار نظر کرده نیست. حالا یکی اظهار نظر میکنه، میگیم عصبانی بوده، ناراحت بوده، یا هر چیز دیگه، و متناسب با شرایط سایت هم پستش ممکن هست حذف یا ویرایش بشه.

ولی این قابل تحمل نیست که عده نسبت به خودِ سایت کینه داشته باشند، و سعی کنند با شناسه های ناشناس ، با هدف بر هم زدن نظم سایت، و ایجاد مشکل برای سایت؛ مطالب  و لینک های مورد داری را ارسال کنند. این یعنی اون کاربر قصدش ایجاد محدودیت برای سایت برنامه نویس، و منحرف کردن سایت از مسیر اصلی اش هست.

به این افراد محدود دیگه نمیشه گفت کاربر سایت، بلکه دارند عملا با سایت دشمنی می کنند.

البته حساب این افراد از کاربرانی که با شناسه خودشان، در چارچوب بحث تاپیک های خاص اظهار نظر کردند، جدا ست.

----------


## sara.f

سلام به همه دوستان خوبم
بعد از دو روز مشغله کاری ، اومدم که از سایت استفاده کنم و وقتی دیدم ف.ی.ل.ت.ر شده، شوکه شدم، از فکر اینکه شاید دیگه هیچ وقت نتونم از این سایت استفاده کنم، واقعا ناراحت و تا حدی هم عصبانی شدم و همش از خودم می پرسیدم آخه دیگه چرا این سایت؟
بعد یاد اون تاپیک هایی افتادم که بر و بچ ، اخیرا توی تالار تازه های کامپیوتر، ایجاد می کردن.
واقعا حیفه که بعضی ها بخاطر مطرح کردن یک سری مسائل که ممکنه حساسیت ایجاد کنه، خواسته و یا نا خواسته ، باعث بشند که این سایت از کاربرانش گرفته بشه.
من به شخصه خیلی مطالب از اینجا یاد گرفتم و این تنها سایتیه که حاضرم وقتم را توش صرف کنم و فعالیت کنم.
فقط امیدوارم که زودتر رفع فیلتر بشه.

----------


## اوبالیت به بو

> ولی این قابل تحمل نیست که عده نسبت به خودِ سایت کینه داشته باشند، و سعی کنند با شناسه های ناشناس ، با هدف بر هم زدن نظم سایت، و ایجاد مشکل برای سایت؛ مطالب و لینک های مورد داری را ارسال کنند. این یعنی اون کاربر قصدش ایجاد محدودیت برای سایت برنامه نویس، و منحرف کردن سایت از مسیر اصلی اش هست.
> 
> به این افراد محدود دیگه نمیشه گفت کاربر سایت، بلکه دارند عملا با سایت دشمنی می کنند.


سلام

عجب نامردایی. یعنی لینک های سیاسی سایت رو ارسال کردن به اون نهادی که کارش فیلترینگ هست؟ که چی بشه؟ آخرش؟
چون حرفش به کرسی ننشسته؟

----------


## xxxxx_xxxxx

> سلام
> 
> عجب نامردایی. یعنی لینک های سیاسی سایت رو ارسال کردن به اون نهادی که  کارش فیلترینگ هست؟ که چی بشه؟ آخرش؟
> چون حرفش به کرسی ننشسته؟


نه عزیز، متوجه نشدید. یک بار دیگه پست اول رو بخونید.

----------


## Peyman.Gh

حالا اتفاقی هست که افتاده و درست هم میشه.فکر کنم دیگر نیازی نباشه راجبش  بحث کرد.
درس عبرتی باشد به کسانی که تشخیص نمیدهند که هر کاری و هر بحثی جا و مکان  خاص خودشو داره.
بنظرم باید سخت گیری بیشتری مدیران بخرج دهند.این جا مکان علمی میباشد خیلی  ها به این سایت برای بالا بردن دانش دلبسته اند  ولی یک عده این حق را  ازشون میگیرند.

----------


## Amir.Mansoury

سایت برنامه نویس سایت امید ماست. هرچیزی که باعث اختلال درش بشه را محکوم میکنم و پشتیبان آقای کشاورز و بقیه هستم.
اگر کسی مشکل داره توی وبلاگ و سایت خودش بگه. اینجا یک محل علمی است.

----------


## حمید محمودی

سلام. دوستان کسانی رو که میشناسین که دوست دارن با داشتن ID های مختلف پست های مورد دار بدن بیاین همه با هم حالشونو بگیریم...

دوستان اگه کسی رو میشناسین یا اتفاقی به چیز مشکوکی رسیدین معرفیش بکنین.

ما که سعی میکنیم همکاری کنیم.

----------


## FastCode

یه سوال دارم.
آقای کشاورز ما باید آدرس جدید رو به موتور های جست و جو معرفی کنیم یا همین مقداری که الان هست کافیه؟

----------


## CYCLOPS

همیشه تو یه اجتماع جمع مهم تر از فرد هست اگر قرار باشه هر فردی برای جمع دوست داشتنی سایت برنامه نویس مشکل ایجاد کنه باید به شدت باهاش برخورد و جلوش گرفته بشه و مطمئن باشید کاربرای فهیم سایت هم مثله کوه پشت مدیر سایت هستند و ازش حمایت میکنند . . .

به امید اینکه زودتر اوضاع به آرومی قبل برگرده  :چشمک:

----------


## amin1softco

*من شدیداً موافقم* :تشویق: 
 آخه این چه کاریه این سایت به نظر شخصی بنده بهترین سایت برای تبادل اطلاعات برنامه نویسی در هر رشته ایی است حیفه که به خاطر چند نفر که فقط فکر حزب و حزب بازی هستند از بین بره. خوهشا بیخیال سیاست بشید در این سایت

----------


## masoud.t123

نگذاریم بهترین سایت برنامه نویسی را افرادی به نابودی بکشانند.دوستان پست های مشکوک رو به مدیران سایت گزارش کنند،تا شاهد اتفاقات بعدی نباشیم.

----------


## linux

> با سلام،
> 
> آقایان و خانم های عزیز، الان دارم این رو به صورت عمومی اینجا مطرح می کنم، تا برای همه عزیزان به عنوان یک اتمام حجت تلقی بشه:
> 
> کاربری اگر بخواد در سایت IDهای مختلف ایجاد کنه، و با IDهای جدیدش پست های جهت دار، و خلاف قوانین ارسال کنه، هم IDهای جدیدش حذف خواهند شد، و هم ID اصلی اش!
> 
> در چند ماه اخیر شاهد اینگونه رفتارها بودیم که برخی کاربران خاص IDهایی در سایت ایجاد می کردند، و با آن ID ها اخبار یا تاپیک های حاشیه ایی می کردند، به امید اینکه در سایت بحث (خصوصا از نوع سیاسی) شکل بگیره. اون موقع بدون سر و صدا، این کاربران شناسایی، و از سایت اخراج شدند، اما الان که سایت فیلتر شده، برخورد با اینگونه کاربران شدیدتر از گذشته خواهد بود.
> 
> همین امروز کاربر In_Chan_Nafar که بعد از فیلتر شدن سایت اقدام به ایجاد شناسه جدیدی با نام FreeUser.iran کرده بود، و با آن شناسه تاپیک بی موردی با عنوان "تاثیر هدفمند کردن یارانه ها به بازار نرم افزار" ایجاد کرده بود، و در تاپیک "فیلتر شدن سایت" لینک ف_ل.تر شک.ن قرار داده بود، از سایت اخراج شد.
> ...


3-4 سال هست که گفتم سایت حرفه ای باید پولی باشد و اعضا حق عضویت پرداخت کنند ، 
مقایسه کن الان سایت را با 3-4 سال پیش اصل ببین چند نفر از سالهای قبل هنوز هستند و تو کارشان حرفه ای شده اند که هنوز تو سایت فعالییت می کنند، رفته رفته کیفیت می آید پایین تر.
شبیه این فروم هایی شده که توش همه چیز پیدا می شود از تبلیغ آموزش بگیر تا فروش زیر پوش

----------


## KavoshGar_ir

> با سلام،
> 
> آقایان و خانم های عزیز، الان دارم این رو به صورت عمومی اینجا مطرح می کنم، تا برای همه عزیزان به عنوان یک اتمام حجت تلقی بشه:
> 
> کاربری اگر بخواد در سایت IDهای مختلف ایجاد کنه، و با IDهای جدیدش پست های جهت دار، و خلاف قوانین ارسال کنه، هم IDهای جدیدش حذف خواهند شد، و هم ID اصلی اش!
> 
> در چند ماه اخیر شاهد اینگونه رفتارها بودیم که برخی کاربران خاص IDهایی در سایت ایجاد می کردند، و با آن ID ها اخبار یا تاپیک های حاشیه ایی می کردند، به امید اینکه در سایت بحث (خصوصا از نوع سیاسی) شکل بگیره. اون موقع بدون سر و صدا، این کاربران شناسایی، و از سایت اخراج شدند، اما الان که سایت فیلتر شده، برخورد با اینگونه کاربران شدیدتر از گذشته خواهد بود.
> 
> همین امروز کاربر In_Chan_Nafar که بعد از فیلتر شدن سایت اقدام به ایجاد شناسه جدیدی با نام FreeUser.iran کرده بود، و با آن شناسه تاپیک بی موردی با عنوان "تاثیر هدفمند کردن یارانه ها به بازار نرم افزار" ایجاد کرده بود، و در تاپیک "فیلتر شدن سایت" لینک ف_ل.تر شک.ن قرار داده بود، از سایت اخراج شد.
> ...


ضمن تشکر از وقت و زمانی که برای سایت میگذارید!

اما من چند پیشنهاد دارم!

اول اینکه یوزری که اخراج کردید آقا یا خانوم In_Chan_Nafar به لحاظ علمی فعالیت مفیدی داشته , خود من یکی دو مقاله خوب ازش دیده بودم و اگر الان حرکتی انجام داده مثل من و بقیه از اینکه این سایت فیلتر شده شدیدا ناراحت شده .... به نظر من بهتر بود بهش اخطار داده میشد ( به لحاظ سابقه مفیدی که قبلا داشته )
یا اگر اخراج شده یک هفته اخراج میشد ... 
یا اصلا نامی از ایشان برده نمیشد ... ( چون اینکار باعث خطشه دار شدن آبروی فرد و کینه جدی گرفتن از سایت میشه و اثرات منفی تری را به بار میاره ... ( پیشنهاد میکنم نام اصلی ایشان را مخفی کنید ))

دوم اینکه امضای یوزرها بعضا مورد داره کلیه کاربران را مدیران چک کنند در پروفایل و امضاشون مورد سیاسی درج نشده باشه ....

سوم اینکه به اعصابمان مسلط باشیم!

----------


## vcldeveloper

> اول اینکه یوزری که اخراج کردید آقا یا خانوم In_Chan_Nafar به لحاظ علمی  فعالیت مفیدی داشته , خود من یکی دو مقاله خوب ازش دیده بودم و اگر الان  حرکتی انجام داده مثل من و بقیه از اینکه این سایت فیلتر شده شدیدا ناراحت  شده .... به نظر من بهتر بود بهش اخطار داده میشد ( به لحاظ سابقه مفیدی که  قبلا داشته )
> یا اگر اخراج شده یک هفته اخراج میشد ...


شما اگر با فیلتر شدن سایت مواجه بشید، بجای کمک به رفع فیلتر، تاپیک می زنید که هدفمند کردن یارانه ها چه تاثیری بر نرم افزار داره؟! یا در پست های خودتان لینک مستقیم ف_یل.تر شکن قرار می دیدید؟! این نشانه عصبانی بودن از فیلتر شدن سایت هست، یا تلاش برای حفظ شرایط فیلتر؟!

----------


## Alireza_Salehi

پیشنهاد میکنم اعلان عمومی (پیام خصوصی همگانی) کنید که امضاها و آواتارشون رو همه چک کنند که موردی نداشته باشه.

البته قبلش بهتره موارد خلاف رو لیست کنید...

----------


## vcldeveloper

> پیشنهاد میکنم اعلان عمومی (پیام خصوصی همگانی) کنید که امضاها و آواتارشون  رو همه چک کنند که موردی نداشته باشه.


بخش عمده ایی از پست ها و تاپیک های مورد دار منتقل شدند. درباره آواتارها و امضاء ها، مورد خاصی که مشکل ساز باشه، اخیرا مشاهده نشده. اگر هم مواردی باشه، بسیار بسیار محدود هستند.
هر کس میتونه امضاء خودش را چک کنه، و اگر موردی در آن دید، خودش اصلاح کنه. شاید تنها مورد مشکل دار در امضاء های چند هفته اخیر، لینک دادن به آن سایت اعتراض به ف.ی-ل ت.ر بوده باشه. اگر کسی از کاربران همچنان به آن سایت یا سایت های مشابه آن، در امضاء خودش لینکی داره، لطفا آن را اصلاح کنه.

----------


## m.hamidreza

نگرش ها خیلی منفیه ها!
چرا دوستان اینجوری فکر میکنن مگه به خودتون شک دارین؟ حکایت گربه دزده و چوب و اینا شده!
اینجوری که شما فکر میکنین باید کلیه ی روزنامه ها، مجلات و شبکه های صدا و سیما هم فیلتر بشن. مگه چی گفته شده تو این سایت؟ چرا اینجوری برداشت میکنید!
تا زمانی که علت اصلی مشخص نشده لطفا پیش داوری نکنید و پیش داوری هاتون رو هم بسط ندین. همون قدر که این دلیل محتمل هست خیلی دلیل های دیگه هم محتمل هست منتها همه چسبیدن به نیمه ی خالی لیوان...
موفق باشید.

----------


## dousti_design

با سلام. آقای کشاورز کار خوبی کرده اید درباره کاربرانی که دوتا آی دی ایجاد میکنن و اختلال ایجاد میکنن توی روند علمی سایت. حمایت میکنیم
میشه دقیقا بفرمایید چه امضاها یا آواتارهایی مجاز نیست؟

----------


## Mostafa_Dindar

> شما اگر با فیلتر شدن سایت مواجه بشید، بجای کمک به رفع فیلتر، تاپیک می زنید که هدفمند کردن یارانه ها چه تاثیری بر نرم افزار داره؟! یا در پست های خودتان لینک مستقیم ف_یل.تر شکن قرار می دیدید؟! این نشانه عصبانی بودن از فیلتر شدن سایت هست، یا تلاش برای حفظ شرایط فیلتر؟!


صحبت از ف ي ل ت ر ش ك ن خلاف قوانين سايت هست ؟  بي شك همه افرادي كه در اين سايت هستند از اين ف ي ل ت ر ش ك ن استفاده كردند و ميكنند . و اگر من مشكلي در استفاده اون داشته باشم نميتونم در مورد اون سوال كنم ؟ 




> نگرش ها خیلی منفیه ها!
> چرا دوستان اینجوری فکر میکنن مگه به خودتون شک دارین؟ حکایت گربه دزده و چوب و اینا شده!
> اینجوری که شما فکر میکنین باید کلیه ی روزنامه ها، مجلات و شبکه های صدا و سیما هم فیلتر بشن. مگه چی گفته شده تو این سایت؟ چرا اینجوری برداشت میکنید!
> تا زمانی که علت اصلی مشخص نشده لطفا پیش داوری نکنید و پیش داوری هاتون رو هم بسط ندین. همون قدر که این دلیل محتمل هست خیلی دلیل های دیگه هم محتمل هست منتها همه چسبیدن به نیمه ی خالی لیوان...
> موفق باشید.


كاملا موافقم . بهتره پيش داوري نكنيم ( به عبارتي زياده روي نكنيم )هنوز علت فيلتر مشخص نشده .

----------


## vcldeveloper

> صحبت از ف ي ل ت ر ش ك ن خلاف قوانين سايت هست ؟  بي شك همه افرادي كه در  اين سايت هستند از اين ف ي ل ت ر ش ك ن استفاده كردند و ميكنند . و اگر من  مشكلي در استفاده اون داشته باشم نميتونم در مورد اون سوال كنم ؟


فکر کنم کاملا واضح و روشن باشه که شما نمی دونید در صورت مشکل داشتن با یک نرم افزار ف.یل-تر ش.کن، اینجا درباره اش سوال بپرسید! مگه الان اگر کسی در کار ویندوز مشکل داشته باشه، میاد اینجا می پرسه؟! اینجا سایت برنامه نویسی هست، نه رفع هر گونه اشکالات نرم افزاری دوستان. 
و اما درباره صحبت درباره فیلترشکن، اون کاربر فقط صحبت از اون نرم افزار نکرد، بلکه لینکش را در پستش درج کرد.

----------


## vcldeveloper

> میشه دقیقا بفرمایید چه امضاها یا آواتارهایی مجاز نیست؟


برای امضاء، لطفا دقت کنید که در آن لینکی به سایت های فی.ل_تر شده وجود نداشته باشه، و توهینی هم به شخص حقیقی یا حقوقی در آن درج نشده باشه.

----------


## Mostafa_Dindar

> فکر کنم کاملا واضح و روشن باشه که شما نمی دونید  در صورت مشکل داشتن با یک نرم افزار ف.یل-تر ش.کن، اینجا درباره اش سوال  بپرسید! مگه الان اگر کسی در کار ویندوز مشکل داشته باشه، میاد اینجا می  پرسه؟!* اینجا سایت برنامه نویسی هست، نه رفع هر گونه اشکالات نرم افزاری  دوستان.* 
> و اما درباره صحبت درباره فیلترشکن، اون کاربر فقط صحبت از اون نرم افزار  نکرد، بلکه لینکش را در پستش درج کرد.


صحبت من در رابطه با اون كاربر و ارزيابي عمل اون نبود.
 ولي به نظر شما وقتي ميخواين از سايت سورس فورج استفاده كنيد يا از مقالات  ديگر سايتهاي علمي استفاده كنيد كه براي ايران ف ي ل تر شده و نياز به ف ي  ل ت ر ش ك ن داريد . آيا درست است كه بگويم مربوط به برنامه نويسي نيست  و  اون رو جز مشكل داشتن با نرم افزار ها قلمداد كنيم ؟

----------


## vcldeveloper

> ولي به نظر شما وقتي ميخواين از سايت سورس فورج استفاده كنيد يا از مقالات   ديگر سايتهاي علمي استفاده كنيد كه براي ايران ف ي ل تر شده و نياز به ف ي   ل ت ر ش ك ن داريد . آيا درست است كه بگويم مربوط به برنامه نويسي نيست  و   اون رو جز مشكل داشتن با نرم افزار ها قلمداد كنيم ؟


بله درست هست؛ چون اولا در این عالم همه چیز با هم مرتبط هست، اما این ارتباط به معنی آن نیست که در هر بحث تخصصی همه اون موارد را دخیل کرد. شما می خواید برنامه بنویسید، برنامه شما هم باید روی یک CPU اجرا بشه، این CPU هم باید از طریق یک بورد الکتریکی با اجزاء مختلف سخت افزار یک کامپیوتر ارتباط برقرار کنه. این بورد الکتریکی و تجهزات جانبی متصل به آن هم برای اجرا نیاز به برق دارند، برق هم برای تولید نیاز به نیروگاه داره، نیروگاه ها هم با شیوه های مختلف برق تولید می کنند، و ...

همه اینها به هم ربط دارند، حالا ما بیایم در یک انجمن تخصصی برنامه نویسی درباره تولید برق هم بحث کنیم؟ یا فرضا شما خواستید یک سری مستندات درباره نرم افزارتات تهیه کنید و از MS Word استفاده کردید، باید درباره چگونگی کار کردن با MS Word هم در این سایت بحث کنیم؟ یا اگر از Photoshop برای طراحی بخشی از ظاهر نرم افزارتان استفاده کردید، یک بحث هم درباره آموزش Photoshop در انجمن تخصصی برنامه نویسی داشته باشیم؟!

شما در تالار تخصصی برنامه نویسی درباره برنامه نویسی و محدوده ایی از پیرامون آن بحث می کنید. وقتی از اون محدوده بحث تان خارج شد، دیگه در اون تالار تخصصی جایگاهی نداره، و باید در یک تالار تخصصی دیگه که مربوط به اون موضوع هست بهش پرداخته بشه.

و ثانیا نرم افزارهای فی.لتر شکن بر طبق قوانین کشوری نرم افزارهای غیرقانونی محسوب میشند. آموزش نحوه کار کردن با آنها، یا ترویج و انتشار آنها هم جزو موارد غیر قانونی در این کشور هست. همانطور که بارها قبلا گفته شد، سایت برنامه نویس بر طبق قوانین جاری جمهوری اسلامی ایران فعالیت میکنه. پس اگر کاری در قوانین کشوری جرم باشه، در سایت برنامه نویس هم جرم محسوب میشه.

----------


## ztx4

من واقعا برای افرادی که با سایت دشمنی دارند و سعی می کنند به هر نحوی به سایت صدمه بزنند متاسفم.

من با هدف علمی وارد این سایت می شم.این سایت یکی از بهترین سایت هایی هست که من می شناسم .بنابراین جلوی این افراد رو خواهم گرفت.از این به بعد به محض دیدن تخلف سیاسی از طرف هر کاربری فورا به مدیران گزارش خواهم داد.
از همه ی کاربرای دیگر هم می خوام این کار رو بکنند.
مطمئنم که اگه همه ی ما پی گیر این موضوع باشیم،هیچ کارب متخلفی نمی تونه لحظه ای تو سایت دوام بیاره
از همه ی مدیران هم تشکر می کنم.
یا حق

----------


## farhad nadimi

> با سلام،
> 
> آقایان و خانم های عزیز، الان دارم این رو به صورت عمومی اینجا مطرح می کنم، تا برای همه عزیزان به عنوان یک اتمام حجت تلقی بشه:
> 
> کاربری اگر بخواد در سایت IDهای مختلف ایجاد کنه، و با IDهای جدیدش پست های جهت دار، و خلاف قوانین ارسال کنه، هم IDهای جدیدش حذف خواهند شد، و هم ID اصلی اش!
> 
> در چند ماه اخیر شاهد اینگونه رفتارها بودیم که برخی کاربران خاص IDهایی در سایت ایجاد می کردند، و با آن ID ها اخبار یا تاپیک های حاشیه ایی می کردند، به امید اینکه در سایت بحث (خصوصا از نوع سیاسی) شکل بگیره. اون موقع بدون سر و صدا، این کاربران شناسایی، و از سایت اخراج شدند، اما الان که سایت فیلتر شده، برخورد با اینگونه کاربران شدیدتر از گذشته خواهد بود.
> 
> همین امروز کاربر In_Chan_Nafar که بعد از فیلتر شدن سایت اقدام به ایجاد شناسه جدیدی با نام FreeUser.iran کرده بود، و با آن شناسه تاپیک بی موردی با عنوان "تاثیر هدفمند کردن یارانه ها به بازار نرم افزار" ایجاد کرده بود، و در تاپیک "فیلتر شدن سایت" لینک ف_ل.تر شک.ن قرار داده بود، از سایت اخراج شد.
> ...


بسیار آلی گفتین اینجا سایت علمی هست نه سیاسی با درخواست از ادمین سایت که (( برنامه سایت 

رو به گونه ای تغییر بدین که اتماتیک وار با شناسایی متون غیر علمی و سباسی و حذف مواردی که اشاره 

نمودین اقدامات لازم رو انجام دهد )) با تشکر از دیگر دوستان.

----------


## هانی هاشمی

متاسفم برای .... که انقدر دید کوتاهی داره   :ناراحت: 

هــــــــــــــــــــــــ  ـی  :گریه:  :گریه:  :گریه: 
ما چقدر بدبختیم     :گریه:  :گریه:  :گریه:

----------


## earse+erse

> میشه دقیقا بفرمایید چه امضاها یا آواتارهایی مجاز نیست؟


به نظرم این سوالی که می خواین بپرسم یه جورایی به این تاپیک ربط داره مثل نقل قول بالایی:

آقای کشاورز عزیز 
1-اگه ما توی امضا مون فعالیت وارز (هر گونه فعلیت و لینک و راهنماییی باشه) اشکالی داره.
البته به صورتی که کسی اون رو ببینه نمی فهمه وارزه و مثلا یه جوری به دیگرون برسونیم که لینک کر..کش تو امضا هست.

2- چرا فعالیت وارز خلاف قانونه؟ به خاطر هاست سایت که خارجیه؟

----------


## vcldeveloper

> اگه ما توی امضا مون فعالیت وارز (هر گونه فعلیت و لینک و راهنماییی باشه)  اشکالی داره.


اگر جمله تون سوالی هست، بله اشکال داره. من همه موارد ممکن از امضاء های خلاف قوانین را در جواب پست آن کاربر ذکر نکردم، چون همه اون موارد به موضوع این تاپیک مربوط نمی شدند.




> چرا فعالیت وارز خلاف قانونه؟ به خاطر هاست سایت که خارجیه؟


این مسئله ربطی به موضوع این تاپیک نداره. درباره چرایی وجود این قانون در سایت، چندین بار در همین تالار بحث شده، فقط کافی هست عبارت Warez را در داخل تالار گفتگو با مسئولان سایت جستجو کنید، تا دلایل ارائه شده را ببینید.

موفق باشید

----------


## dousti_design

آقای کشاورز من خواستم امضام رو ویرایش کنم. میگه url مجاز نیست :افسرده: 
مشکل داره یا شما این قانون رو اعمال کردید؟

----------


## vcldeveloper

> میگه url مجاز نیست


احتمال داره آقای کرامتی موقتا URLها در امضاء را غیر فعال کرده باشند. بنده اطلاعی از این موضوع ندارم.

----------


## Sundown

با سلام
آقای کشاورز حال شما و همکارانتان قابل درک است و در این هم شکی نیست که خیلی زود مشکل رفع میشه و اگر هم نشه خیلی مهم نیست چون همه حرفه ای اند و کسی که بخواد وارد بشه وارد سایت میشه چه با فی .   .  ل .  تر چه بی اون.
گرچه کار کسانی که فضای علمی سایت رو سیاسی میکنن قابل توجیح نیست ولی خداییش این چه رسمی است که یک سایت علمی اون هم با این بار علمی وسیع رو به خاطر چند نفر که شاید تعدادشون از انگشتان یک دست هم فراتر نره بدون هیچ تذکری یکهو فیل   ... ترش کنن هم قابل توجیح نیست.
حالا یک نفر اشتباه کرده بقیه چی ؟
دقیقا همین موضوع همه جا هست . یکهو میزنن یک سایت یا روزنامه یا هر رسانه ای رو به خاطر چند نفر کلا از بیخ قطع میکنن .
خب خدا آدم شکایتش رو پیش کی ببره ؟!!

----------


## vcldeveloper

> ولی خداییش این چه رسمی است که یک سایت علمی اون هم با این بار علمی وسیع  رو به خاطر چند نفر که شاید تعدادشون از انگشتان یک دست هم فراتر نره بدون  هیچ تذکری یکهو فیل   ... ترش کنن هم قابل توجیح نیست.


بنده یا دیگران هم موافق این رفتار نیستیم. البته هنوز علتی هم برای فیلتر سایت مطرح نشده که ما بدونیم فیلتر سایت به خاطر ثبت نام نکردن در طرح ساماندهی هست، یا برخی مطالب اعتراض آمیز، یا استفاده بیش از حد از برخی واژه های خاص که سیستم فیلترینگ مخابرات به آنها حساس هست، یا هر چیز دیگه.
ظاهرا تا پایان تعطیلات هم کسی پاسخگو نخواهد بود!

اما موضوع این تاپیک رفتار تعمدی برخی کاربران برای حفظ شرایط فیلترینگ یا ایجاد تنش بین سایر کاربران هست، نه اعتراض کاربران به فیلتر شدن سایت برنامه نویس.

امروز یک شناسه دیگه هم که بعد از فیلتر شدن سایت، توسط یکی از کاربران سایت با بیش از 200 پست ایجاد شده بود، و به وسیله آن برخی فعالیت های خاص در سایت صورت می گرفت، بسته شد.

----------


## mg_mahyar

حالا من یه سوال دارم میگم نمیشه مثل خیلی از سایتای آموزشی یا موسیقی دیگه که این  ف  ی ل  ت ر رو جلوشو گرفتن عمل کنید؟
من خیلی سایتا دیدم یک حرف s به http اضافه میکنیم و راحت باز میشه. کاه مال خودمون نیست ولی کاهدون از خودمونه. 
البته نمیدونم اصلا این ماجرا چی هست ولی به ذهنم رسید بگم. 
ممنون از سایت خوبتون نگران هم نباشید یه سایتی هم هست مجید آنلاین اون هم بستن. اونم آموزشی بود.

----------


## vcldeveloper

> من خیلی سایتا دیدم یک حرف s به http اضافه میکنیم و راحت باز میشه. کاه  مال خودمون نیست ولی کاهدون از خودمونه.


توی این سایت هم می تونید از اون روش استفاده کنید. در واقع هم می تونید با استفاده از SSL به سایت بدون فیلتر وصل بشید، هم با استفاده از دامنه biz. حالا با هر کدام که راحتر هستید. البته استفاده از SSL تا حدودی کندتر از .biz هست.

موفق باشید

----------


## moh3en_f1

*
واقعاً این کارها بچه بازی هستش*
باید با کاربرهای متخلف برخورد شه  :عصبانی:

----------


## حمید محمودی

> ظاهرا تا پایان تعطیلات هم کسی پاسخگو نخواهد بود!


ماه پشت ابر نمیمونه. یعنی نمیزاریم که بمونه. خبر گزاری ها  :متفکر:  !!!

----------


## davood59

جناب آقای علی کشاورز
با سلام
فرا رسیدن عید رو به همتون تبریک میگم.
علی آقا چند ماه پیش که شما رو به صورت حضوری دیدم از برخورد خوب و متواضعانه شما بینهایت خوشحال شدم. 
حالا هم اگه ممکنه با توجه به نوع برخوردتون که نشون دهنده  روح بزرگ وقلب مهربونتون بود، لطف کنید و کاربری رو که محدود کردید in_chan_nafar رو بخاطر اومدن سال نو مورد لطف قرار داده و ببخشید.
بیایید سال جدید رو با خوبی و خوشی آغاز کنیم. نذاریم شروع سال با خاطره تلخ و یا محرومیت کسی آغاز بشه.
باور کنید اگه بعضی از دوستان نیز تند حرف میزنند بخاطر علاقه اونها به این سایت و کشورشون هست. 
*با آرزوی سالی خوش و پرخیر و برکت برای شما مدیران محترم  و کاربران عزیز سایت.*

----------


## hamid1361k

آقا یه سوال
از کجا متوجه میشید که کاربران یه جور هستند ؟
مثلاً دو تا ID رو یه نفر ساخته ؟
اگه از روی IP هست اگه از NAT استفاده شده باشه چی ؟
ممنون

----------


## powerboy2988

معلوم نیست که دلیل این فیلتر شدن چی هستش. چند وقت پیش ها یک سایت دیگه ای رو ف ی ل ت ر کرده بودند و ازش یک تعهد گرفتند و سایتش دوباره از ف ی ل ت ر در اومد.
احتمال می دم که همچین روندی هم واسه این سایت انجام شه

----------


## tdkhakpur

*سلام به همگی و سال نو برای همه دوستان و مدیرات محترم مبارک*
یه نظری در مورد این فیلتر شدن میخاستم عرض کنم اینکه کوشش برای فیلتر کردن یک سایت نتنها باعث نمیشه که کاربران تمایلشان برای دسترسی به سایت کمتر بشه بلکه باعث افزایش بها و ارزش یک سایت هم میشه (البته این در مورد فیلتر سایتهای غیر اخلاقی صدق نمیکنه).ولی نمیدونم مسئول فیلتر کردن سایتها مربوط به کدام قسمت فنی از مخابرات میشه ولی فیلتر کردن یک سایت باید با اصول و قوانین باشه نه اینکه دلش خاصت هر جایی را بدون دلیل فیلتر کنن و دو سه روز بعد بیان بگن ببخشید ندونستیم اشتباه شده دستمون رو اینتر خورد و چیزایی که به یه بیسواد بخان بگن.بالاخره مدیران محترم سایت هم باید در مورد حقوق این سایت که در برابر کاربران مسئول هستند دفاع کنند.درسته اکثر کاربران برای حل مشکلشان به این سایت مراجعه میکنند ولی عده زیادی هم هستند که این سایت به عنوان کتاب راهنما و یا دفتر یاداشت علمی آنهاست خب انصاف نیست که یک ارگانی به همین راحتی جلوی کارهای علمی را از کاربران بگیره.در ضمن اگر کاربرانی پیدا میشن که این کارهای تایید نشده این سایت را انجام میدن به احتمال زیاد رقیبان سایت باشن نه یک کاربر .*ممنون و باز سال نوی خوبی داشته باشد.*

----------


## mmnoody2006

بهتره به بحث های علمی توجه بیشتری بشه تا این حرف ها که هیچ خریداری نداره  :متفکر:

----------


## ali682344

با سلام 
اين كار رو هدف دار مي كنند ،اميدوارم اگه بخوان دوباره از اين كار ها رو بكنند 
خدا كارشون را با يه دستور End   بسازه.

----------


## m0rteza

با سلام خدمت همه دوستان عزيز
شايد خيلي ها مثل بنده تا حدود زيادي مديون اين سايت و مسئولان و كاربراي قديمي ش هستن . خيلي ها براي اينكه اين سايت به اينجا برسه زحمت كشيدند . پس نبايد گذاشت كه همچين اتفاقي دوباره بيافته . شايد بهتره اين حركت رو يك هشدار كوچيك بدونيم و از اين به بعد دقت بيشتري به خرج بديم.
بعضي از كاربرايي كه حذف شدند كاربران قديمي و متخصص بودند،  ولي متاسفانه دليل اينكه تخصص زيباي خودشون رو به حاشيه ميبرند و آينده اين سايت رو به خطر ميندازند نمي دونن . 
اميدوارم هيچ وقت اين تجربه تكرار نشه

----------


## alin30

دوستان من من میدونم که این کارا یی که بعضی افراد میکنن دستخودشون نیست چون مریضن و باید برن پیش روانپزشک البته من منظور بدی ندارم اما واقعا یک انسان عاقل که به دبگران احترام میزاره این کارو میکنه؟
نه که نمیکنه من تازه عضو شدم اما میدونم که بار علمی این سایت اونقدر بدرد افراد اجتماع میخوره که من یکی زورم میاد چنین افرادی بیان این سایتو خراب کنن آخه علم که دشمنی با آدم نداره فقط میخواد زندگی رو برای ما راحت تر کنه همین وبس
بازم از دوستانی که این کارو میکنند خواهش میکنم دیگه این کارا رو نکنند تا حداقل برادر خواهرای خودتون از علم این سایت بهره ببرن

----------

